# ONR Shortage



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Everywhere I look, ONR is out of stock…is it one of the products stuck on a ship somewhere; or is it being discontinued does anyone know?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies....vAow8sF9ZQGOkyFXia6gbmY_v3ASwf0EaAmXgEALw_wcB

https://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=SearchProducts&stext=Optimum+no+rinse

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies....rt3XRn0UwjXS86TKfAdcpgJrdW0_dmpUaApwOEALw_wcB


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I noticed this also, a few places such as RS3 linked above have the smaller bottles but I've not found anywhere with gallon bottles.

As you say it's probably stuck on a ship somewhere. The owner appeared on the recent TRC live event promoting ONR.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Motogeek apparently have the bigger bottle in stock but I’ve not bought from them for a while and I don’t know if they just show items in stock when they don’t actually have them. 

My current bottle of ONR has almost run out but I have have carpro ech2o which is an excellent product. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

No, Motorgeek don't have it either in the big bottle.

I'm still ok for a while I think I've got a third of a large bottle left.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

350Chris said:


> Everywhere I look, ONR is out of stock…is it one of the products stuck on a ship somewhere; or is it being discontinued does anyone know?


My supplier ordered OPT stuff back in November 2021 and it still hasnt arrived...I messaged Edwin the main OPT supplier for EU and yeah he is also waiting for a shippment of this stuff...and here I am running of ONR fumes at the moment...dangerously close to running out :wall:

... it appears it really is stuck on a ship somewhere! No kidding


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

in2Detailing have stock

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/optimum-no-rinse-wash-and-shine-new-formula


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Griots: https://www.frost.co.uk/griots-brilliant-finish-rinseless-wash-64-oz/

adams gallons: https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...1&_sid=f135ecf7a&_ss=r&variant=13799484686395


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

shakey85 said:


> in2Detailing have stock
> 
> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/optimum-no-rinse-wash-and-shine-new-formula


Only the small bottles

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

garage_dweller said:


> Only the small bottles
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


US Gallons are showing as in stock here


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

macmark said:


> US Gallons are showing as in stock here


Ah thanks, I didn't look at gallon's

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like this is still an issue! I only want about 50ml so I can give Matt @ Obsidian's glass cleaning tips a try.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sidewalkdances said:


> Looks like this is still an issue! I only want about 50ml so I can give Matt @ Obsidian's glass cleaning tips a try.


Same here, been trying to find a 'small' bottle for a while, but everywhere local (ish) are out of stock…


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Back in stock at Clean and Shiny!


----------

